# Spin doctor



## Lulu

'Spin doctor' is a very useful and pithy expression  to describe a person who twists unpopular truths to make them sound more acceptable.  How would a French person express this practice of spin-doctoring?  A challenge, n'est pas ?  Any ideas ?
Lulu.


----------



## OlivierG

From "Le Nouvel Observateur" of 22/10/03
"*Les maîtres de la manipulation*. Ils influencent les chefs d’Etat, manient l’info et l’intox, font et défont l’opinion. Pourtant personne ne les connaît. Les maîtres de la manipulation préfèrent l’ombre à la lumière, les artifices du marketing politique à la transparence démocratique. Qui sont ces spin doctors ? Comment leur pouvoir s’est-il accru au point qu’on les accuse aujourd’hui d’avoir fourni à Bush et à Blair l’alibi de la guerre contre l’Irak, après avoir contribué à les porter au pouvoir? Le virus menace-t-il la France? Enquête de Jean-Gabriel Fredet à Londres, Philippe Boulet-Gercourt et Julie Pêcheur à Washington, et Vincent Jauvert"


----------



## valerie

Tiré d'un site de traduction:
http://www.nakedtranslations.com/fr/2003/12/000020.php

Le numéro 2003 du nouvel observateur consacre un dossier à ces personnages mystérieux et on peine à y trouver un équivalent satisfaisant : “faiseurs de rois et conseillers spéciaux, experts en retournement d'opinion, modeleurs d'élection, inventeurs d'images, fabricants de consensus”.They also used “maîtres de la manipulation”and even “gourous”. J'ai aussi entendu parler de “conseillers de l'ombre” et “d'éminences grises de la communication”.


----------



## Lulu

Merci mille fois, OlivierG et Valerie, de vos réponses très intéressantes.  'Les maîtres de manipulation' est bien utile mais j'aime beaucoup aussi ' conseilleurs de l'ombre'  parce qu'il suggère quelqu'un malhonnête et furtive.
Lulu.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Today's brain teaser !

My Robert and Collins does not have a translation for this English word, only an explanation : En politique, ce terme désigne 'une personne chargée de présenter les situations délicates sous un jour faussement optimiste'.

Certainement nos gouvernants et dirigeants de partis français ont-ils des 'spin doctors' aussi, mais par quel terme français les désigner ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## sophievm

Un "conseiller en communication" me paraît tout à fait adapté. Sinon, il y a aussi un "Monsieur propagande"


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Yes, I had thought about 'conseiller en communication', but the latter act behind the scenes, and not as spokespeople proper.


----------



## sophievm

Dans ce cas, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent en France... Je n'ai aucun souvenir d'un porte-parole qui ne serait pas un politicien mais un communicant.


----------



## la grive solitaire

L'expression est assez subtile--peut-être est-elle intraduisible en français? 

"Le numéro 2003 du Nouvel Observateur consacre un dossier à ces personnages mystérieux et on peine à y trouver un équivalent satisfaisant : “faiseurs de rois et conseillers spéciaux, experts en retournement d'opinion, modeleurs d'élection, inventeurs d'images, fabricants de consensus”.They also used “maîtres de la manipulation”and even “gourous”. J'ai aussi entendu parler de “conseillers de l'ombre” et “d'éminences grises de la communication”. 
Ces expressions ne sont pas entièrement satisfaisantes car elles ne capturent qu'un seul aspect de ces fameux spin doctors"...

http://www.nakedtranslations.com/fr/2003/12/000020.php


----------



## sophievm

Dans le lien fourni par la grive solitaire, il y a une proposition : “docteurs folimage”. Pas mal non ?


----------



## Jabote

Appelons-les juste "politiciens"..... un politicien spin doctor, ça me semble être un pléonasme, "n'est-il pas" ? ;o)))

lol...


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Thank you ! / Merci !


----------



## louhoï

Les Merlins de la rhétorique ou, plus prosaÏquement, les sorciers du verbe ou, encore les sophistes de l'ère moderne


----------



## prinjon

"...pratiquant la langue de bois..."
sans doute est-ce différent mais c'est l'impression que j'en ai la plupart du temps


----------



## BAlfson

"Spin" is an interesting term in this usage. I don't know if it comes from "to spin a tale (story)" or from the "spin" you can put on a cue ball to cause it to, seemingly, overcome the law of conservation of momentum.

My definition of "spin" would be providing information that isn't untrue, but which causes others to not perceive the truth which would be less-advantageous to the speaker. In a sense, it's the verbal equivalent of the mis-direction used by magicians.

"Doctor" in this usage is more "surgeon" so _chiurgien de la langue de bois_ would seem to me to be a good translation, though I realize that isn't idiomatic.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Jasmine tea

Il est évident en tout cas que dépourvus d'éthique et d'idéologie.... (!!!) ce sont des Girouettes et/ou des Moulins à vent!!!


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

"experts en manipulation de l'opinion publique" conveys the idea but is certainly far less sexy than the English phrase.


----------



## franc 91

Le mot 'spin' (pour moi) s'apparente à la façon que l'on dit (avec la même sentiment de dégoût et de mépris) 'la com' (la communication) - un virtuose de la com? peut-être?


----------



## BAlfson

Jasmine tea said:


> Il est évident en tout cas que dépourvus d'éthique et d'idéologie.... (!!!) ce sont des Girouettes et/ou des Moulins à vent!!!


 
Always the poet!

Cheers - Bob


----------



## pointvirgule

D'après FranceTerme (Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie de France) :



> * façonneur d'image*
> Domaine : Communication
> Définition :  Spécialiste en communication, chargé de présenter une personnalité et ses décisions sous un jour favorable.
> Équivalent étranger :  spin doctor (en)


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

certes, mais "virtuose de la com" me semble élogieux là ou "spin doctor" est péjoratif, non ?


----------



## franc 91

Oui bien sûr, mais j'essaie d'être ironique n'est-ce pas? (mais apparemment ça n'a pas marché)


----------



## Jasmine tea

Et pour garder l'idée de "doctor", on pourrait dire "prescripteur"...

Des "Prescripteurs Joueurs de flûte"
ou
"Prescripteurs et Rois de la Flûte"....!!!!


----------



## LART01

Une expression utilisée dans la presse=
"Les faiseurs de rois" qui semble bien recouper cette notion de "spin doctor"


----------



## Jasmine tea

LART01 said:


> Une expression utilisée dans la presse=
> "Les faiseurs de rois" qui semble bien recouper cette notion de "spin doctor"


 
Ah! J'aime bien "les faiseurs de rois"....
me fait penser à l'histoire du roi nu...! (que tout le monde complimente pour son sublime accoutrement...!!!"


----------



## Moon Palace

De nombreuses traductions sont données dans l'article Wiki, et notamment _faiseurs de présidents, _qui correspond mieux il me semble à nos régimes actuels. A noter aussi _doreurs d'image_.


----------



## franc 91

Non, a spin doctor est là pour servir ses maîtres - il manipule leur image face au public


----------



## samsoul777

Les "(re)Tourneurs d'esprits" ?


----------



## BGeneracion

Dans nos jours, on peut dire tout simplement "spin-doctor!"  Dans le documentaire [émis par la chaîne BFM TV], "Charles, le prince maudit," c'etait le mot employé [en Français] pour son ancien conseiller, Mark Bolland.


----------



## joelooc

Les Camelots du Peuple   ? Rouleurs dans la farine  ?


----------



## samsoul777

En fait, je pense qu'effectivement, _spin doctor_ fait partie de ces mots & expressions qui sont repris tels quels en français, car on ne trouve pas d'équivalent tout à fait pertinent & aussi bref à prononcer, comme pour le "tchatte", le "shopping", le "briefing", etc. Quoique l'on me rétorquera peut-être que les Québécois créent souvent des syllogismes, mais souvent moins brefs (clavardage, magasinage, etc.)


----------

